# Выборка аккордеона Victoria, ремонт



## Alex Menshutin (13 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте! Не мог ли бы кто-нибудь посоветовать проверенного мастера для ремонта левой клавиатуры аккордеона? Аккордеон готово-выборный. Проблема появилась давно, встречались фантомные звуки. Помогало просто переключение на выборку и обратно (и наоборот, соответственно). В недавнее время появился постоянный звук, а сейчас взял его в руки и левая рука вовсе не играет (часть кнопок ввалилась, на остальную нужно прилагать колоссальные усилия для нажатия + звук не на всех кнопках присутствует).


----------



## zet10 (13 Май 2016)

А Вы в каком городе находитесь?


----------



## antipovpigini (15 Май 2016)

Да ,какой город ?


----------



## Alex Menshutin (10 Сен 2016)

Санкт-Петербург


----------



## vev (10 Сен 2016)

*Alex Menshutin*, а Вы до сих пор не решили вопрос? 
А открыть левую механику и сделать фото. Там может быть все просто...


----------



## glory (11 Сен 2016)

Так, на вскидку... Механика смазана? Если да то чем?
Какая выборка?


----------



## antipovpigini (12 Сен 2016)

Отвезите В.П.Сапожникову на пр. Просвещения. И не будет проблем.


----------



## Alex Menshutin (17 Сен 2016)

Вопрос решён, всем спасибо.


----------

